# Liverpool '08



## soulman (Nov 19, 2008)

The fuckers carved up the city centre. Knocked down places and areas with some real claim to be cultural centres, and gave us the shittiest shopping area around, and a whole lot of apartments that will remain unlived in. So who visited Liverpool as a result of the capital of culture thing this year?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Nov 19, 2008)

Duke of Westminster?

I'm sort of imagining him dealing out these Millwall/Apocalypse Now style cards. 

'Your city has been had over by the Duke of Westminster, I'm very slightly richer, thanks to the EU and you are fucked ... hahahahahaha ... proles.'


----------



## soulman (Nov 19, 2008)

Well yes that twat and his like now owns swathes of the city centre, that's a lot of 'collateral' for further loans. But I do wonder what good it will do them when no one can afford to pay £1200 for a fucking handbag, and all those empty apartments start to rot because there's no one living in them.


----------



## Fledgling (Nov 19, 2008)

Well there's always someone who can afford expensive items, depends really on whether they wish to shop in the city centre. If things did go downhill though I doubt His Grace would be too bothered, would probably be holed up in sunnier climes. I sometimes wonder if all these city centre flats are going to end up as our generation's tower blocks or soulless shopping centres. For a while I went round thinking about how luxurious they all are, then realised that actually many are a) overpriced and b) actually quite pokey and c) dependent on a lot of potentially expensive energy. If you bemoan Liverpool come over to Manc, you can't move for these trendy new flats. Some of the older buildings look pretty good as conversions but the new flats are not all they're cracked up to be. 

Nah, haven't been over for culture capital thingy; I'd rather spend my cultural fund here instead of on a train fare, there's plenty to immerse yourself in nationwide.


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 19, 2008)

I visited Liverpool briefly last year, and only saw the shitty bits.  They were shittier than anywhere in London, so shitty that I found myself wondering how any town with that amount of grim poverty could possibly get all smug and self-satisfied about being a city of culture.  I have no doubt that there is plenty to love about Liverpool if you know where to look, but the bits you visit as you move towards Bootle are fucking Victorian.


----------



## soulman (Nov 19, 2008)

There are some lovely parts of Liverpool when you know where to look, but a big part of the city centre has been flattened and rebuilt as some kind of monument to consumption. It's a truly horrible place to walk around. All the nice little shops, pubs and cafe's have gone.


----------



## rosa (Nov 20, 2008)

soulman said:


> There are some lovely parts of Liverpool when you know where to look, but a big part of the city centre has been flattened and rebuilt as some kind of monument to consumption. It's a truly horrible place to walk around. All the nice little shops, pubs and cafe's have gone.


It's not all horrible,there's still plenty of decent, mostly independent places around Bold Street area.

What really worries me about the Liverpool 1 development is that a huge chunk of the city centre's been privatised and nothing's really been said about it. The whole area's no longer a public highway so technically you don't have any right to be there, you're only allowed in at the owner's discretion.And even by its own terms i can't see how it's so great;it's supposedly bringing loads of new shops into Liverpool but what's actually happened is that the shops that were already here have moved into Liverpool 1, leaving loads of derelict buildings along the existing shopping area along Church Street. And i miss Quiggins.


----------



## soulman (Nov 20, 2008)

rosa said:


> It's not all horrible,there's still plenty of decent, mostly independent places around Bold Street area.
> 
> What really worries me about the Liverpool 1 development is that a huge chunk of the city centre's been privatised and nothing's really been said about it. The whole area's no longer a public highway so technically you don't have any right to be there, you're only allowed in at the owner's discretion.And even by its own terms i can't see how it's so great;it's supposedly bringing loads of new shops into Liverpool but what's actually happened is that the shops that were already here have moved into Liverpool 1, leaving loads of derelict buildings along the existing shopping area along Church Street. And i miss Quiggins.



If you look closely there's really not you know. There's one decent independent bookshop (news from nowhere) and a couple of places off Bold Street. 

L1 is a horrible place, full of private security, and I didn't feel comfortable there. 

I miss Quiggins too 

I just hope the twats who made the money live to rue their decisions.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2008)

soulman said:


> If you look closely there's really not you know. There's one decent independent bookshop (news from nowhere) and a couple of places off Bold Street.
> 
> L1 is a horrible place, full of private security, and I didn't feel comfortable there.
> 
> ...



Me too

Totally agree with you.  I'm fucking angry and gutted with what's been done to the place.  

Did have a little chuckle to myself the other week though.  Just came out of Lime Street, down by the bus station, and some bloke came up to me with a confused look on his face, asking 'where's liverpool 1?'.  'You're in it mate' I replied...hehehe


----------



## soulman (Nov 20, 2008)

Exactly and I wonder how much someone got paid to come up with a stupid name like 'Liverpool One'

Thinking on what rosa said there are still some decent little places.


----------



## rosa (Nov 21, 2008)

had a bit of a wander through town last night and the contrast between Liverpool 1 and the rest of the city centre was really striking. Loads of street performers along Bold Street/Church Street/Williamson Square, including 3 angels on stilts playing Acceptable In The 80s on the tuba (no really,there was, i wasn't that drunk),really nice atmosphere. Then as soon as you turned along Paradise Street, no music,no soul,you could feel Debenhams sucking the Christmas spirit right out of you.Horrible place.And if they're gonna spend all that money 'regenerating' the area, they could have fixed the drains, it fucking stinks.


----------



## soulman (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't bother going in to town much any more but it does seem like they've designed that Liverpool one to draw you in to the place. I was looking for a decent bookshop and noticed that the bluecoat bookshop has gone, and even whsmiths has gone now, replaced by what feels like a fucking newsagents in that hell hole...


----------



## soulman (Nov 24, 2008)

They advertise in the guardian as well. so you can see just who it's all aimed at.


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 25, 2008)

soulman said:


> If you look closely there's really not you know. There's one decent independent bookshop (news from nowhere) and a couple of places off Bold Street.
> 
> L1 is a horrible place, full of private security, and I didn't feel comfortable there.
> 
> ...




I wondered where Quiggins had gone.  Which part have they 'flattened'  y'know compared to Leeds the city centre had changed very little.

It's still got tonnes going for it, and, yes, we visited it this summer.


----------



## soulman (Nov 25, 2008)

All around Paradise Street, Hanover Street and South John Street. 42 acres of 'redevelopment'. The cunts demolished The Beehive as well, one of my favourite proper old pubs.

If you're interested in exactly what they've done have a nosy here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_One


----------



## sorearm (Nov 26, 2008)

soulman said:


> All around Paradise Street, Hanover Street and South John Street. 42 acres of 'redevelopment'. The cunts demolished The Beehive as well, one of my favourite proper old pubs.
> 
> If you're interested in exactly what they've done have a nosy here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liverpool_One


----------



## obanite (Nov 29, 2008)

Has the Lonely Planet shut down now?

I kinda miss Liverpool, and kinda don't... Nottingham is better


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 1, 2008)

Yep I proper miss Quiggins too and what the hell is that shitty little walkthrough they have put there in its place with the Ted Baker shop and loads of other shops that Ive never heard of and look like they only sell expensive stuff.

L1 is crap, I work there and its so unbelievably bland.  A good portion of the people who you see there are tourists who are checking out the 'capital of culture'.  Pret a Manger, Starbucks and loads of shitty ovepriced chain restaurants for christs sake we're civilised here but not that civilised, still love a but of rough and tumble dont we 

Loads of dead expensive shops and new flats whilst no ones got any money, great, good fucking idea.

The only people who seem to think its good is tourists or non-scousers who live here (e.g. I work with a fair few people from London at they all go on about how great it is  ).

The Beehive is still there and the Bluecoat bookshop has moved further down the road (its the first shop in the Gostings arcade) towards the new bus station


----------



## soulman (Dec 12, 2008)

stereotypical said:


> Yep I proper miss Quiggins too and what the hell is that shitty little walkthrough they have put there in its place with the Ted Baker shop and loads of other shops that Ive never heard of and look like they only sell expensive stuff.
> 
> L1 is crap, I work there and its so unbelievably bland.  A good portion of the people who you see there are tourists who are checking out the 'capital of culture'.  Pret a Manger, Starbucks and loads of shitty ovepriced chain restaurants for christs sake we're civilised here but not that civilised, still love a but of rough and tumble dont we
> 
> ...



The Beehive still there? I couldn't see it, maybe it was behind boards or something. I'll have another look for it next time I'm in town, which isn't going to be any time soon.


----------



## Santino (Dec 12, 2008)

I visited Liverpool for the first time ever this year to see the giant spider. I also enjoyed Go Superlambanana! So I will return next time there is some kind of giant animal event on.


----------



## rosa (Dec 12, 2008)

Alex B said:


> I visited Liverpool for the first time ever this year to see the giant spider. I also enjoyed Go Superlambanana! So I will return next time there is some kind of giant animal event on.


 we've got a safari park you know


----------



## soulman (Dec 12, 2008)

Don't encourage them rosa. They'll probably rent an apartment in the city centre and try to start some kind of foodie business.


----------



## rosa (Dec 12, 2008)

soulman said:


> Don't encourage them rosa. They'll probably rent an apartment in the city centre and try to start some kind of foodie business.


They should start some kind of foodie business at the safari park. i used to work at the cafe there. Never ate the food there once in 2 years. Take a packed lunch, that's all i'm saying.


----------



## soulman (Dec 12, 2008)

I went there a couple of times when I was a kid. It was like our day out...

Never try to smuggle a monkey out of there.


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 14, 2008)

The whole capital of culture thing is bollocks, but I don't get why people get so misty eyed over Quiggins.  Shit, overpriced "alternative" shopping centre run by a BNP supporter.


----------



## harpo (Dec 14, 2008)

I never knew that about Quiggins.  But yes I liked the place well enough at the time, tho I was just moving out of Liverpool when it was reaching its hayday.  In all fairness the city centre was a proper windswept, derelict shite hole in that period, with bomb sites still left rotting after the war and up London road all boarded up or burned out.  When I was a young scouse chick we had Probe (when Pete Burnes was still handsome and male), the Swan, Wilsons, Erics, 69a, Blacklers, Skelhorn St bus station and we knew no different. Looking back it was like living behind the iron curtain.  So I think their heart is in the right place with what they are trying to do in Liverpool but yeah, L1 is as bland and disappointing as fuck.  They could have been really brave and what is it?  Low rent chain stores and more of the same mass consumer outlets.  To match the other 'developments' in recent years..Metro centre, Cavern Walks, that big glass one by central station (can't remember name now).. all just more layers of the same predictable shite.  The rot set in when George Henry Lee became John Lewis if you ask me. 

But the arts in Liverpool are fucking magnificent for a provincial city, and getting better.


----------



## soulman (Dec 14, 2008)

I remember all those places you mention. Skelhorn St bus station was a right fucking seedy shithole, I hated that place. The artistic and creative side is about the only thing that makes visiting town worthwhile.


----------



## harpo (Dec 15, 2008)

soulman said:


> I remember all those places you mention. Skelhorn St bus station was a right fucking seedy shithole, I hated that place. The artistic and creative side is about the only thing that makes visiting town worthwhile.




Yeah that's true..but there's a lot on the artistic/creative side.  I recently spent an entire day in the Maritime museum.  I can't believe it's the first time I ever went there; it's probably one of the most comprehensive and entertaining museums I've ever been to.  Free, and all. 

I went to that News bar a year or so ago.  All very stylish..until a girl came past, was sick, then just carried on walking.  

BTW..do you by any chance also remember radio Jackie North?


----------



## soulman (Dec 15, 2008)

harpo said:


> Yeah that's true..but there's a lot on the artistic/creative side.  I recently spent an entire day in the Maritime museum.  I can't believe it's the first time I ever went there; it's probably one of the most comprehensive and entertaining museums I've ever been to.  Free, and all.
> 
> I went to that News bar a year or so ago.  All very stylish..until a girl came past, was sick, then just carried on walking.
> 
> BTW..do you by any chance also remember radio Jackie North?



No I've never heard of it.


----------



## Santino (Dec 15, 2008)

When I was there I got the distinct impression that there was some kind of link between the city and the popular music group 'The Beatles'. Is this true?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

harpo said:


> BTW..do you by any chance also remember radio Jackie North?



!!  Yep - I do.  Listened to it religiously when I was 12/13   You're the only other person I've heard mention it though 

Wilsons - used to be a brilliant bar that.  Bands on all the time, one of the greatest juke boxes ever.  

Swan - i still go in sometimes, but not the same after Clive died

As for Skelhorn St - I used to go the Buzz many moons ago


----------



## harpo (Dec 15, 2008)

sojourner said:


> !!  Yep - I do.  Listened to it religiously when I was 12/13   You're the only other person I've heard mention it though
> 
> Wilsons - used to be a brilliant bar that.  Bands on all the time, one of the greatest juke boxes ever.
> 
> ...



YAY!  Rick Dane and his constant battle with the authorities to stay on air!  Thank GOD I've found someone else who remembers it.   I was about 12/13 too.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

harpo said:


> YAY!  Rick Dane and his constant battle with the authorities to stay on air!  Thank GOD I've found someone else who remembers it.   I was about 12/13 too.



Gawd, I'd forgotten his name 

I used to tape it as well - Heart Full of Soul STILL reminds me of Saturday afternoons in my bedroom, drinking coffee and fucking about trying to get the start of the songs 

Yay - I'm ridiculously pleased someone else remembers it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

Here ya go harpo, found this, with a load of his old shows on it (click on the Mersey Pirates Vintage section)  
http://www.merseypirates.com/pages/frameset.htm


----------



## harpo (Dec 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Here ya go harpo, found this, with a load of his old shows on it (click on the Mersey Pirates Vintage section)
> http://www.merseypirates.com/pages/frameset.htm




My god you've just made my night!


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 17, 2008)

soulman said:


> The Beehive still there? I couldn't see it, maybe it was behind boards or something. I'll have another look for it next time I'm in town, which isn't going to be any time soon.



Yeah mate, same old place like.  Was having a nice pint in there the other night


----------



## soulman (Dec 17, 2008)

We are talking about the Beehive in Paradise Street, not the Beehive in Mount Pleasant?


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 17, 2008)

soulman said:


> We are talking about the Beehive in Paradise Street, not the Beehive in Mount Pleasant?



Yeah man, the one pretty much opposite Maccys


----------



## soulman (Dec 17, 2008)

That's the one. I'll have to seek it out and pop in there for a pint or two when I get round to doing the xmas shopping.


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 17, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> The whole capital of culture thing is bollocks, but I don't get why people get so misty eyed over Quiggins.  Shit, overpriced "alternative" shopping centre run by a BNP supporter.



He is a bit of a fascist that Quiggins bloke aint he.  He was on that BNP demo in town the other week giving out leaflets and the like, arsehole.

Remember when Quiggins was in its final year when they hung a massive flag on the side of the building which was a Che Guevara style picture but with that his face on instead??  Then he ran for council or something, does anyone remember he had a stall in town with a petition etc.

Id be interested to know if his battle with the council and his disillusionment led him towards the BNP and far right politics or whether he has always been fash.


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 17, 2008)

soulman said:


> That's the one. I'll have to seek it out and pop in there for a pint or two when I get round to doing the xmas shopping.



Its the only pub round them parts worth going to really, the post office round the corner on School Lane is half decent aswell I reckon.

The one on Mt Pleasant aint to bad either, if pissed up rowdy old women at 2pm on a Wednesday afternoon is your thing


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Quick aside - when the fuck did those fuckoff big wind turbines go up??  I noticed them a couple of weeks ago whilst coming down Everton Valley Road, and wondered if they were actually turbines, or it was yet another silly fucking idea by the CoC planners 

They're not moving very fast, have to say


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

harpo said:


> My god you've just made my night!



 ace tag

I've listened to a couple of shows now - been bopping round and grinning like a daft get


----------



## soulman (Dec 21, 2008)

stereotypical said:


> Its the only pub round them parts worth going to really, the post office round the corner on School Lane is half decent aswell I reckon.
> 
> The one on Mt Pleasant aint to bad either, if pissed up rowdy old women at 2pm on a Wednesday afternoon is your thing



Last time I was in there I saw some faces from the past, faces I could put meetings and situations to, but not names. It was all a bit weird...


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 22, 2008)

stereotypical said:


> Remember when Quiggins was in its final year when they hung a massive flag on the side of the building which was a Che Guevara style picture but with that his face on instead??


Oh Christ, I'd forgotten about that until now.  Tragic


----------



## soulman (Dec 28, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Quick aside - when the fuck did those fuckoff big wind turbines go up??  I noticed them a couple of weeks ago whilst coming down Everton Valley Road, and wondered if they were actually turbines, or it was yet another silly fucking idea by the CoC planners
> 
> They're not moving very fast, have to say



Do you mean the new ones at Seaforth?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 8, 2019)

liverpool might lose its world heritage status Genuine fears Liverpool 'may lose' Unesco World Heritage status


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> liverpool might lose its world heritage status Genuine fears Liverpool 'may lose' Unesco World Heritage status


They threatened this before but they still kept it. I'm not that sure it makes much difference really.


----------

